# In-Fisherman episode on Big Man salmon!



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone catch this last one of the previous one??? Casting cranks for early run kings. Wow did that look fun!

Anyone know a guide for this? Would love to take my son for his first king...and do it casting for aggressive fish (not trolling big lake or force feeding 'em on the redds).


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Drisc13 said:


> Anyone catch this last one of the previous one??? Casting cranks for early run kings. Wow did that look fun!
> 
> Anyone know a guide for this? Would love to take my son for his first king...and do it casting for aggressive fish (not trolling big lake or force feeding 'em on the redds).


Its great! One of my pure passions is catching kings on a crank. You really don't need a guide. Just start looking in the river around August. Cast large rapalas, thundersticks, hot n tots, or any other type of crank and hold on.

One of my fondest memories was hooking a early king. My Uncle and I walked down to the Big Man and found a good hole. We started by throwing big spinners and spoons, then I put on a big orange J-13 and on the first cast hooked and lost a king. The funny thing is he told me that I wouldn't hook a fish.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Drisc13 said:


> Anyone catch this last one of the previous one??? Casting cranks for early run kings. Wow did that look fun!
> 
> Anyone know a guide for this? Would love to take my son for his first king...and do it casting for aggressive fish (not trolling big lake or force feeding 'em on the redds).


Mechanical head from the site can set you right up.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Drisc13

I offer trips casting cranks on the Big Manistee or the Pere Marquette. I also run some bait as well if that is there flavor. Check out the website if it is something your intrested in www.redmooslodge.com .. You can pick up a lot of tips and tricks your first couple times out and I can bring you to more spots with fish in a day then you could imagine..

Thanks
Clint


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Didn't see the In-Fisherman show, but Tim Roller has a few videos called King Crankin I & II. Pretty much a tutorial for casting crankbaits for Kings, and he specializes in fishing the Big Man. His client caught the new World record Brown Trout (while fishing for Kings), last year. Chad Betts is another guide for this type of fishing. Lots of guides do this, anymore. Lots of people do it, too.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Didn't see the In-Fisherman show, but Tim Roller has a few videos called King Crankin I & II. Pretty much a tutorial for casting crankbaits for Kings, and he specializes in fishing the Big Man. His client caught the new World record Brown Trout (while fishing for Kings), last year. Chad Betts is another guide for this type of fishing. Lots of guides do this, anymore. Lots of people do it, too.


I've been known to run some crank and skein trips from time to time. Not something I do full time, but I book a few trips a month. 

www.hutchinsguideservice.com


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Guides, you need to buy advertising with us to post your services here.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> I've been known to run some crank and skein trips from time to time. Not something I do full time, but I book a few trips a month.
> 
> www.hutchinsguideservice.com


$150/day? I'll gladly pay that this fall. We'll take my boat and you are not allowed to fish  Best $150 I could ever spend is the entertainment of having Hutch watch me fish for 8 hours without a rod in his hand:evil: He probably wouldn't make a cent though since I'm assuming he'll go through around 1 smoke a minute during that time:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Drisc13 said:


> Anyone catch this last one of the previous one??? Casting cranks for early run kings. Wow did that look fun!
> 
> Anyone know a guide for this? Would love to take my son for his first king...and do it casting for aggressive fish (not trolling big lake or force feeding 'em on the redds).


That guide was Doug Samsal. www.manisteeriverguide.com

2nd time I saw that episode. He also did one on LSC with Steve Quinn for smallmouths.


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

I saw the smallmouth episode with Doug, but I think the salmon one was with Mark Chmura if I'm not mistaken


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

They've done the king show with both of them, mark and doug. Sure does look like fun. Wish I had something besides a trolling motor for my 12ft flatbottom. Id be out there in a heartbeat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

brookies101 said:


> They've done the king show with both of them, mark and doug. Sure does look like fun. Wish I had something besides a trolling motor for my 12ft flatbottom. Id be out there in a heartbeat
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have someone spot your vehicle, and just run downstream. You can launch at Rainbow Bend, and spend a day working your way down to a takeout in town. I will say that I wouldn't trust an electric trolling motor nearly as much as a gas motor, in case I needed some real power. There are a few places where the current rolls pretty good down there. Heck, if you were just working downstream, you could just row it.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone have a link so we can watch the Infisherman on the web?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid3134435001?bctid=89361679001


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> Didn't see the In-Fisherman show, but Tim Roller has a few videos called King Crankin I & II. Pretty much a tutorial for casting crankbaits for Kings, and he specializes in fishing the Big Man.


where can one find King Crankin II at?


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i think cabelas sells that vid.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

samsteel said:


> where can one find King Crankin II at?


 Gander Mtn in Flint had it last time I was there.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Gander Mtn in Flint had it last time I was there.


that's strange, why would he not post the DVD on his website that sells them at http://www.bugwatermedia.com/videosales.htm I am gonna send him an email and check this out. I know he has King Crankin and Temperature Rising DVD out everywhere, but I was not aware there was a part II of King Crankin that was being distributed. Is it as good as the first one? Last time I spoke with Tim, he mentioned they were working on a new fall steelhead DVD, but did not mention a second river salmon DVD.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Did anyone catch an episode where they were bobber fishing Kings on a Northwest River using Gulp Gobies ? Fishing them like you would skein on a bob?

Thanks Fritz


----------

